# Thyroid Results



## walkerkali (Jul 6, 2015)

TSH 2.97 0.49-4.00
FREE T3 2.97 2.5-3.9
THYROXINE 15.7 5.5-12.0

I am 21, 5'1, 155 pounds (gain of 30+ pounds in the last year)

On a low dose birthcontrol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.
Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the Board! I must say that most of us would feel very poorly w/TSH that high. And it seems that perhaps the FREE T3 could be in a better place meaning higher.

Further testing is required and I will list above. Also, request an ultra-sound of your thyroid; this is essential.


----------



## walkerkali (Jul 6, 2015)

I have to have my blood rechecked in 4 weeks due to an elevated total t4.

Like I said I've gained 30+ pounds over the last year. But recently I've been waking up almost every night. In the morning I feel like I didn't even sleep and during the day I feel myself crashing during the day.

Anyone know why my total T4 would be so high?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It could be because it (T4) is not converting to T3 to FREE T3. FREE T3 is your active hormone. This is why some of the tests I listed are necessary as some of the antibodies attack the receptor sites which in turn can skew your numbers on the TSH, T3 and T4.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Those results are "off." I think you should have your thyroid antibodies tested.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You may also want to insist they run a ft-4 in addition to the total 4. I have both run and can tell you they in no way track together.


----------



## walkerkali (Jul 6, 2015)

What do you mean by "off", Octavia?

My mom is hypoactive and told me to insist on the free t4 but the doctor kept saying total t4 and free t4 are the same.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What I mean by "off" is that they are not normal. Thyroxine is high out of range, but Free T3 is low-ish in range. They are not "tracking" together. And even though your TSH is in range, it's at a less than ideal level. Many of us here feel best with a TSH around 1.0 or slightly lower. Your wonky results lead me to suspect you have some antibodies at work.


----------

